# Saddle opinions and reviews:



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I don't have a lot of experience with western saddles, but the Crates trail saddle I used to ride in was very comfortable, and well made. the balance in it was good, allowing me to post nicely.

I bet you can get a gently used one for $6 - 8 hundred.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

How old is Trouble again? Good idea to start looking, because in this part of the world, selection isn't the best, so it might take some time. But it seems to me Trouble is only about 3. Isn't his shape going to change a whole lot in the next 2-3 years? Just thinking you might want to hold off just a bit longer. 

That said, it's a great idea for a thread. I'd love to buy a good quality saddle for myself, and for my daughter, but honestly, I don't know a good saddle for a bad one. I bought what I thought was a good one, but it put me in a chair position, so I sold it. Not like we have a ton of choices to try out locally, though maybe you'll have better luck with Western than I have with English. 

Looking forward to hearing recommendations.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Here's one with wide tree, extra shoulder room and large seat

https://www.tacktrader.com/ad/541015.html

https://www.tacktrader.com/ad/540862.html

http://www.horsesaddleshop.com/used-billy-cook-trail-usbi3807.html#.WU8JuVGQzIU


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I've been getting along with a McCall I bought used about ten years ago. I use it hard. They make a Lady Wade that is slick-forked (of course), built on a good tree, and lighter than one would expect for a good saddle.

I also recommend Crate*s*. The "S" at the end of Crates is very important. There is another company "G W Crate" that is not... um... wonderful.

Anyway, Crates are saddles that will last you a lifetime, as are McCall's. 

I hope you find the perfect saddle for you and your horse.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I think you will be looking at close to $2000.00 for a above average name brand saddle new.
A super good condition used saddle probably about half that price and a used but in good condition with years of daily use left for between $500 - $800.... that is what I see by me in saddles.
Many used nice saddles in various styles $500 range, some more some less.

So...I have a Circle Y equitation saddle...can be put in the show ring but I use it for trails..
Except for not having saddle strings to tie stuff to the saddle, it is really comfortable to me to sit in.
Narrower twist than many saddles so for a woman it might be more comfortable a "spread" for the pelvis. 
I found Tex Tan, it was a Prairie Rose trail saddle model {I think} was a nice saddle to ride in too.
Some bling, some corner tooling so it was pretty. Finished leather seat with padding the one I rode in. I really liked this saddle....
I rode in Billy Cook trail saddles along with reining saddles...was just as comfy in this as some lesser priced saddles. Expensive the one I rode but was not so in awe I would of spent that price for that name.
One of the most comfortable I've sat in in a long time was a Circle Y Park & Trail saddle. Lots of saddle strings this one had. They are out of production right now but can be custom ordered with choice of tree, treeless, decoration and seat covering. Custom is custom..
There are so many nice saddle makers around you might find a local maker of really good saddles.
There are many more expensive saddles but is it necessary to spend it for a recreational rider, or even a show rider? _I don't think so_...flavor of the season/month can cost a fortune...then when the fad changes it can put some really nice saddles hardly used on the market for a pittance.
Some other ideas to think about....

That said, I think you need to decide some things before going on a real search..
Tree or treeless?
What discipline of riding do you want to be concentrating on..so many saddles today are made to enhance and help a person in a particular specialty...reining, roping, sorting, barrels, pleasure, trails are just some available and all are slightly different.
Do you know what you want? 
Do you know some of the differences in trees and construction that make your sitting in the saddle feel different?
I think you need to do some research first.
Find a way to go sit in a lot of saddle styles and brands as they are all different.
It's exciting to think of "a saddle of my own, not a hand-me-down or make-do" saddle...you need to be sure of what you want, what you need and what you won't settle for anything but before you start the real search...
_Good luck and enjoy the journey._
:runninghorse2:....
_jmo..._


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

After scrimping and saving to get a new saddle, I said to hell with it and bought a Corriente, and am beyond happy with it! It is exactly what I have wanted for years, at half the cost of what I was expecting to pay. Do yourself a favor and check them out.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

6gun Kid said:


> After scrimping and saving to get a new saddle, I said to hell with it and bought a Corriente, and am beyond happy with it! It is exactly what I have wanted for years, at half the cost of what I was expecting to pay. Do yourself a favor and check them out.


I cam back to this thread to comment on Corrientes. I forgot about them, but rode one this morning. They ride nice and the one this lady had fit horses well. I also rode my colt starting saddle that one of my kids had been riding at work. It's a TexTan with a ralide tree. I appreciated the lighter weight when I was putting it on and taking it off many young horses a day. It still rides nice and only cost $400 new, 18 years ago. Undoubtedly the price is higher now, but not where some of these other saddles we like are.


----------



## Hackamore (Mar 28, 2014)

Go to a quality tack store or saddle maker and sit in a ranch saddle. I have not ridden any saddles that are as comfortable for long days in the saddle as a quality made hard seat ranch saddle. If the ground seat is shaped correctly no padding is needed. Ranch saddles are made to ride in all day and made to last. I have three hard seat wade saddles & would never consider a padded seat saddle after riding these.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

I have owned 3 saddles in the past 9 months. My first saddle was a Circle Y Park and trail - which I had owned for many years and just love it. Unfortunately, Tillie Mae is very very narrow and my saddle was far too wide for her. I then purchased a Big Horn Gaited saddle - very nice saddle and fit Tillie very well - but I did not like how it fit me (it made me feel too compacted in - even in a 17" seat) I traded that saddle for a National Bridle Shop saddle (made by Crates) the seat is very large and the cantle is low - it took some getting used to but I like the "open" feel of the saddle versus the other "trail" saddle that I owned that had a deep rider pocket.

I believe saddle preferences are very personal - you may like a deep seat pocket for the security - of if you plan to do anything other than trail ride you may want to try a saddle with a lower cantle.

I have heard good things about Corriente saddles and the Association saddle they have - I have owned Circle Y saddles for many years and have always liked them. My advice is to stay away from the cheap knock offs with no names


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

For a non-custom Wade, the McCall Wade or the Lady Wade are great options. Crates, Martin, and Courts are decent. National Ropers Supply makes an NRS series that is a nice saddle for the money. For a nice older saddle that is good quality and won't cost as much as a new one, look at Billy Royal or Billy Cook. Even if you have to refleece the underside, they might be a good buy. 

The older Circle Y are nicer than the new ones. I'm not a fan of Tex Tan. For general trail riding a few times a week, Tucker is decent, but it's not a heavy-duty ranch saddle. I personally want a wood tree with a rawhide wrap-- yeah, it will cost more and weigh a bit more, but it will not break and it will last a lifetime.


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

I LOVE the lady wade!! I'm on the hunt for one now. The ones I've found were a bit out of my price range so I'm keeping an eye out for a used one in my price range.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

WhattaTroublemaker said:


> I LOVE the lady wade!! I'm on the hunt for one now. The ones I've found were a bit out of my price range so I'm keeping an eye out for a used one in my price range.


I wish you luck! Most people that have them won't let you pry them from their cold, dead hands, so finding used ones is tough.


----------



## AQHAlover (Jun 27, 2017)

I have a circle Y trail gaiter saddle. (It's for gaited horses but Im sure that they make them for trotting horses too). It's HEAVEN to ride in. It has some sort of memory foam stuff in the seat. I absolutely LOVE it. It's great for long trail rides. And as for the person looking for an English saddle, if you're looking for a decent close contact on a budget the kincades are okay. If it's dressage, I like the wintec Isabelle saddle


----------



## HunterEq95 (Jun 26, 2015)

I rarely ride Western anymore and I haven't tried any saddles specifically built for trail riding, but I've always ridden in a Dakota barrel saddle that I used mainly for trails. It isn't anything really fancy, just a mid-grade saddle that I bought new in 2007 for a little over $700, but the quality is really nice for the price point and for being only considered a mid-grade brand. It has worked great for everything I have put it on, and I've ridden a lot of gaited and non-gaited horses in it. I also have a 1994 Longhorn Billy Cook roping saddle that I inherited and it is a very nice saddle, but very heavy and doesn't fit as many horses as the Dakota. All in all, my favorite Western saddle has been my Dakota, although I ride trails in my Courbette Husar English saddle most of the time now.
My mom has a Circle Y trail saddle that she bought new fairly recently (I don't know the model, but she uses it on gaited horses and it's a trail saddle of some sort) that she loves a lot.


----------



## Percy2820 (Jul 2, 2017)

I'm glad I stumbled upon this thread this morning!


My mare is just about to finish her training, and I think it's time to look for a quality saddle myself, because like the OP I grew up using hand-me-downs, cheapest pieces that you can find, etc.


I really like the feel of an aussie stock saddle, so that's where I'm looking. However, I'm currently stuck between choosing real leather or synthetic. I love the feel of real leather, but it both costs and weighs twice as much as the synthetic version. I'm currently leaning towards the trailmaster from the Kimberly line.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

I'd consider an SRS if I were you. I think Paul Taylor's ships to Canada too. They are hand made and hand tooled, sold exclusively by Paul Taylor Saddle Co. I have a barrel saddle, my son has a roping saddle, both are solid saddles and they aren't absurdly expensive new (The barrel saddles are $795-$895 new for example). Anyone that's ever used our saddles immediately want to use them again every time they're out here. Son's saddle is the first one to get grabbed up, and surprisingly, my husband's 1988 Ammerman is just as loved by everyone that's used it. We have two Ammermans, a Billy Cook (Greenville), a no-name el cheapo, and the two SRS saddles... the SRS are the best of the bunch, IMO. Also, they DO hold their value on resale - the barrel saddle is here on loan to make sure I like it, and he paid $695 for it 8 years ago, its been used 5 times... he wants $500 for it and that's actually not unreasonable - but I'd like to be in it at $400, just because I'm cheap and he's our dozer operator and we pay him generously.  Paul Taylor has since gone up to $795 new on the same saddle btw but they don't hike the prices often - they hold steady on price, new, for years. 

Retail Tack Store | Pilot Point, TX

Here's an old thread from this very site about them: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-tack-reviews/srs-saddles-rs-saddlery-641346/

If you don't see the size you need on the site, I know for a fact they probably have it on their showroom floor, so you could call them or email them. We go there about twice a year and stock up on halters/lead ropes, headstalls, etc and they have what seems to be an endless supply of saddles in every size and color combination you could want. They just don't show them all listed.

Be forewarned: Either August or September? They close the ENTIRE month to take a break between rodeo seasons. I want to say September.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

Percy2820 said:


> I'm glad I stumbled upon this thread this morning!
> 
> 
> My mare is just about to finish her training, and I think it's time to look for a quality saddle myself, because like the OP I grew up using hand-me-downs, cheapest pieces that you can find, etc.
> ...


For WEEKS on Craigslist in the Texoma (Sherman, Texas) area, there was a Kimberly trailmaster with the Kimberly western stirrup option... it was in perfect condition, fully rigged... $175.00.

I am kicking myself for not jumping on that one - for $175.00 if I hated it, I wouldn't have been in deep and I know trailriders (NOW) that would have bought it off me quick. They all said I need my butt kicked for passing on it. I called literally an hour too late.


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

Okay! While we're on the topic of Aussie saddles: 
I have been looking into Aussies for awhile and have a chance to buy one. It's a DC Australian saddle. It has a star on the tag. It's been sat on a horse once and been in storage since and is in immaculate condition. It comes with a girth. She wants four hundred for it firm. It's a sixteen inch seat (16.5 with her measuring tape) and I take a 16 in western saddles. I got searching and it says a 16 inch Aussie is a 14 in western!? Do you measure them differently? She's measuring like a western. It's beautiful. It has a 6.75 gullet, which in western would fit Trouble. I have zero knowledge of Aussies though. Is this worth it? I'll post pictures after work!


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

WhattaTroublemaker said:


> I have been looking into Aussies for awhile and have a chance to buy one. It's a DC Australian saddle. It has a star on the tag.


I have no clue what kind that is. You have to be careful with Aussie Saddles; there are a lot of crappy ones out there. I have an older Australian Stock Saddle Co. Traditional Southern Cross Poleywhich I love. It was a little big for the horse I had then and not short enough for my legs (just a TAD too long), but it is a great saddle. I haven't ridden in it for years though and will be selling it sometime. Too good for it to just sit there. 

There are a lot of very nice production saddles and many people have named them above. My first western saddle after my Aussie saddle was a custom made Robert Chavez Wade saddle. I knew nothing about saddles and my trainer, who is friends with Robert (who lives in Tehachapi, too!), made a deal with Robert to get a saddle made for me in exchange for my tractor, LOL. He made it for Star and it was fabulous. I rode in it for years and even competed in cowhorse in it as it was the only saddle I had. I used to trail ride in it, 8+ hours. Love it alot, but it doesn't fit Pi. It was very comfy!! Here is the best pix I have of it at the moment ... Sarah (Winters) Dawson on Star:










As my Robert saddle was a little small for Pi, I got a new saddle. Again through my trainer who was working with Todd Jey, so got a custom Ranch cutter. My trainer is pretty anal about the specifics of the saddle, so I tell him what I want and he makes sure everything else is perfect. It is comfy too. Not the best pix, but this was close to when I got it, about 5 years ago:










Custom saddles are nice as you can get exactly what you want. But there is nothing wrong with production saddles, too. Many manufacturers made some great production saddles which are comfy and affordable, as many people above attest to. You just need to get the best saddle you can afford for you and your horse. Even a good made used saddle is worth the money and won't break the bank. Good luck in your search and be sure to tell us what you end up with.


----------



## ranchingurl (Oct 10, 2016)

Personally I love the circle y saddles. Their good quality, but sadly very expensive. (At least to my thinking) I'd say look around do some research and see what suits you the best.


----------

